# 93 altima fuel injectors



## snapon4 (Dec 28, 2003)

Hello all, 
i am new to the nissan scene and i need to replace one of my fuel injectors (stock). if anyone has extra sets laying around let me know i need it asap. also i was wondering what size injectors (cc) they are and if 93 diamante injectors would work without any fuel correction? please email or call me at 217-553-3816 or [email protected]

thanks 
kevin
91 talon tsi awd (5spd)
91 talon tsi awd (auto)
94 toyota camry


----------

